# Problema riproduzione audio [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho installato kde-meta con questo make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X a52 aac aften alsa arts cdda cdparanoia cdr css cups dvd encode ffmpeg

     gtk hal kde lame matroska ogg opengl pam ppds qt3 qt4 scanner svg symlink

     timidity -gnome"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

ho aggiunto il mio user al gruppo audio

```
groups

wheel audio cdrom users cr4sh plugdev scanner
```

Ho installato juk e kaffeine.

Sento perfettamente mp3 e wave; gli ogg (quindi la maggior parte dei suoni di sistema) nemmeno uno...devo ancora provare i midi...Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Aug 22, 2009 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ euse -i ogg

global use flags (searching: ogg)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] ogg - Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

local use flags (searching: ogg)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

 :Question: 

----------

## armaoin

Controlla se hai attiva la USE flag vorbis.

----------

## mrl4n

Non c'è infatti...quindi una volta abilitata posso fare un 

```
emerge -NDuav world
```

 e sperare...

Edit: Grazie, per la prima volta ho sentito il suono di avvio del sistema  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Apetrini

Non è che hai sbagliato a impostare il profilo desktop ? "vorbis" è abilitato di default (quindi senza doverlo esplicitare nel make.conf) in tutti i profili desktop.

Se non lo hai ancora fatto, e usi il pc come desktop, ti conviene settare un profilo desktop.

P.s. se non hai voglia di creare il link a mano puoi usare "eselect".

----------

## mrl4n

Non ho proprio settato il profilo desktop...sto utilizzando il default.

Il pc lo uso oltre che per la progettazione di siti web, anche come strumento multimediale.

Non so cosa comporta il cambiamento non vorrei vedermi costretto a sistemare nuovamente le impostazioni ora che funziona...quasi tutto    :Embarassed: 

----------

